# Sold a car a year ago but transfer not done!!



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

Dear all, before you say it, yes I know I've been stupid and it is indeed a hard lesson learned, but I can't change whats done and I could really use some advice on this....

I sold a car a year ago (Nov 2015) to someone who lives a long way from me, so we agreed to meet half way and did the handover of car and cash there, and he said that he would get his gestor to do the transfer when he got home. That was a year ago, just returned to Spain last week after a few months in the UK, and today I find out I have a bill for the car tax for 2016, assuming its a mistake I go to my gestor and he checks with traffico and yes, you guessed it, car is still in my name!! No problem according to my gestor as long as I have a signed compra venta agreement he can sort the transfer, and can I find it?? NO!!!! I am still searching and it may be that its back in the UK, but what if I cant find it? Any ideas what I can do? I have an un-signed copy of the compra venta here as I drew it up, so I have his name, address, DOB, NIE etc. The purchaser was not a particularly nice or helpful man and so this doesn't come as a total shock tbh, I have contacted him but had no reply yet, he didn't strike me as the type to co-operate so not holding my breath.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Spangles 72 said:


> Dear all, before you say it, yes I know I've been stupid and it is indeed a hard lesson learned, but I can't change whats done and I could really use some advice on this....
> 
> I sold a car a year ago (Nov 2015) to someone who lives a long way from me, so we agreed to meet half way and did the handover of car and cash there, and he said that he would get his gestor to do the transfer when he got home. That was a year ago, just returned to Spain last week after a few months in the UK, and today I find out I have a bill for the car tax for 2016, assuming its a mistake I go to my gestor and he checks with traffico and yes, you guessed it, car is still in my name!! No problem according to my gestor as long as I have a signed compra venta agreement he can sort the transfer, and can I find it?? NO!!!! I am still searching and it may be that its back in the UK, but what if I cant find it? Any ideas what I can do? I have an un-signed copy of the compra venta here as I drew it up, so I have his name, address, DOB, NIE etc. The purchaser was not a particularly nice or helpful man and so this doesn't come as a total shock tbh, I have contacted him but had no reply yet, he didn't strike me as the type to co-operate so not holding my breath.


First of all sadly you won't be the first and you won't be the last.We were in the same position as you 20years ago when we sold the wife's much loved BMW and it wasn't until she had money taken out of her account that we realized anything was wrong.I sincerely hope you get this sorted sooner rather than later.At least you have this forum to get some sort of advise from which we didn't.Hopefully it is just the car tax and no other motoring offenses like parking and speeding etc..Best of luck and wishing you a positive outcome.Just to say you might be able to get somebody to sign it but that is forgery and personally I would not want that over my head.The guy who bought it might be a long way away but if it was me I would be turning up on his chuffing doorstep and sticking the compra/venta in his face.But that's just me.


----------



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

soulboy said:


> First of all sadly you won't be the first and you won't be the last.We were in the same position as you 20years ago when we sold the wife's much loved BMW and it wasn't until she had money taken out of her account that we realized anything was wrong.I sincerely hope you get this sorted sooner rather than later.At least you have this forum to get some sort of advise from which we didn't.Hopefully it is just the car tax and no other motoring offenses like parking and speeding etc..Best of luck and wishing you a positive outcome.Just to say you might be able to get somebody to sign it but that is forgery and personally I would not want that over my head.The guy who bought it might be a long way away but if it was me I would be turning up on his chuffing doorstep and sticking the compra/venta in his face.But that's just me.


Thanks Soulboy, thats exactly what my husband wants to do, but he is like a del boy without the charm, I suspect it would be a wasted journey. Dont want to forge a signature but it may be my only way out of this, although my conscience would kill me, dont know why though as he has the car and papers, he did sign one when he took the car. Do you remember how you sorted it out?


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Spangles 72 said:


> Thanks Soulboy, thats exactly what my husband wants to do, but he is like a del boy without the charm, I suspect it would be a wasted journey. Dont want to forge a signature but it may be my only way out of this, although my conscience would kill me, dont know why though as he has the car and papers, he did sign one when he took the car. Do you remember how you sorted it out?


Our buyer was not Spanish but a typical fly by night Brit.Ours was a bit more long winded than yours as the car was sold on and then sold on again and like I said it was not until we had money taken out of the bank we didn't realise anything was amiss but we were slightly luckier than you as the Brit car dealer was in Málaga and lets just say we turned up on his doorstep one day and had a few choice words and a week later we got a compra/venta with a signature on which we took to the trafico office in Málaga which back then was an absolute nightmare and sorted it in there.If memory serves me right we still have the paper work we got back from Trafico.Must say I am surprised that the car dealer here is not at the bottom of the Med. as he has pulled one or two fast ones over the years.Sincerely I hope your Gestoria can sort this for you as it's not a nice experience.I suppose looking back we were new kids on the block then,but we are still here all these years later a lot bloody older and a lot bloody wiser.Kind regards.SB.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Don't panic, don't forge any signatures!!

Download this form:

https://sede.dgt.gob.es/Galerias/tramites-y-multas/tu-coche/cambio-titularidad/Castellano.pdf

This is the form that "should" have been used to transfer the ownership by the gestor, but you can use it as a "notification of sale" which does not require the signature of the buyer.

Get an appointment at your local DGT and present this form, along with the details of the buyer, signed by you and the vehicle will no longer be registered in your name.

He will not get the documents in his name until he completes his part of the transfer (i.e. pays the tax!)


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Overandout said:


> Don't panic, don't forge any signatures!!
> 
> Download this form:
> 
> ...


Good shout there overandout.Just goes to show how helpful these forums can be.I suppose this is worth knowing if anybody else gets in the same predicament.Wish we had known this when we had our problem as they would not do anything without a signature.Didn't know that the law had changed.........Regards.SB.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

I helped a friend change his car with my local mechanic (Pepe). I helped change the documents into his name and all was well. However it was a part exchange and after a few months, Pepe had repaired the car and sold it on (at a profit). 

Three months later my friend received a reminder for road tax and then a couple of months later a speeding fine. My friend went to Pepe and Pepe sorted it. Two months later a bill for 800€ was received. Once more Pepe was contacted and the very next day my friend was given a copy of the new Permiso de circulacion! 

I have no idea how Pepe achieved the objective :evil: 

Davexf


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well then that helps the original poster no end!!!!!


----------



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

Overandout said:


> Don't panic, don't forge any signatures!!
> 
> Download this form:
> 
> ...



Overandout you are an absolute STAR!!! You might have just well and truly saved my bacon. Thank the lord for these forums and all you helpful people on them, so so grateful, THANK YOU... I will do as you suggest immediately, and will report back on how it goes.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

And what better way to show your appreciation to the forum than chipping in for a house warming prezzy for the latest member to buy a property


----------



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

Overandout said:


> Don't panic, don't forge any signatures!!
> 
> Download this form:
> 
> ...


Hi Overandout, just downloaded the form, and I dont know if you or anyone can tell me what the difference is between "notification of sale" and "change of ownership", as they seem to treat them as separate things....?? I can see I need to choose the "notification of sale" option on that form as I dont have his signature, but will this ensure that it is transferred into the buyers name? Thanks for any help


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry, I gave the link straight to the form. It would have been more useful to give the link below which shows all the forms and information notes (the info notes are available in English). 

All should be clear from this.

https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites-y-multas/tu-coche/cambios-titularidad-o-transferencias/


----------

